# Rusty hose clamps



## StuH (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm in the process of cleaning my engine bay. It's looking okay with the exception of the small metal bits such as hose clamps that are covered in surface rust. It really spoils the look so I need to get them looking better.

Ideally I'd like to keep everything in place so I want to avoid damaging hoses etc. How am I best tackling this and preventing it?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

buy stainless ones ..most will undo and wrap around


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It would be quite expensive but the Bilt Hamber Deox gel might be worth thinking about if you really want to retain the original clips. I would still remove them though and give the rubber hoses a good check. Clean metal clamps are great but leaking hoses are not. 

If originality is not critical, as above, get some new clamps


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought the title sounded like the title of a Viz annual?!


----------



## StuH (Apr 14, 2007)

I never thought about new ones as there's tons of the damn things! It really is only light surface rust and I've no idea why it's just appeared. If I get chance I'll take a pic over the weekend.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just flat it down rust free primer, satin top coat, is that possible.

John Tht.


----------

